# Humanity and Furry



## Flux_Morrow (May 6, 2009)

So...being furry, do you consider yourself "Human"? Do most furries still consider themselves to be, depending on the two major trains of though in people A. a creation of god or some other supreme being; or B. an evolved monkey? Or are we furries something else entirely?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Flux_Morrow said:


> So...being furry, do you consider yourself "Human"? Do most furries still consider themselves to be, depending on the two major trains of though in people A. a creation of god or some other supreme being; or B. an evolved monkey? Or are we furries something else entirely?



....
....
WAT?!

You are still human in mind body and spirit...
>.>


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Flux_Morrow said:


> So...being furry, do you consider yourself "Human"? Do most furries still consider themselves to be, depending on the two major trains of though in people A. a creation of god or some other supreme being; or B. an evolved monkey? Or are we furries something else entirely?


you fucking human either way in this life, but hey..maybe if there is a next life you will luck out and be an animal...but doesnt change any damn fact you are human now


----------



## Beta Link (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, even within the furry fandom, I don't know a _single person_ who considers him/herself an animal. We're all human here, no matter what you think or say. No one has "the spirit of an animal" either. >_>


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2009)

FYIAD


----------



## makmakmob (May 6, 2009)

I don't think it's up for debate that one is a human being, unless one has generously donated their brain to medical science.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

And maybe you just havent seen spirits enough to convince you of the fact that there IS a God.

And as Human as I may be, I discourage myself from showing many of humanitys attributes for the sake of avoiding horrendous corruption.  I tend to look at most of humanity with loathing.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> FYIAD


YAAH


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And maybe you just havent seen spirits enough to convince you of the fact that there *might be a* God.
> 
> And as Human as I may be, I discourage myself from showing many of humanitys attributes for the sake of avoiding horrendous corruption.  I tend to look at most of humanity with loathing.


doesnt change the fact you are still human in the end doesnt it

and fix'd


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And maybe you just havent seen spirits enough to convince you of the fact that there IS a God.
> 
> And as Human as I may be, I discourage myself from showing many of humanitys attributes for the sake of avoiding horrendous corruption.  I tend to look at most of humanity with loathing.



Youy can still reject Humanity with your own (Justified) Gnosis, but you are still human.

And for God...maybe there is one, many or none at all.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Flux_Morrow said:


> So...being furry, do you consider yourself "Human"? Do most furries still consider themselves to be, depending on the two major trains of though in people A. a creation of god or some other supreme being; or B. an evolved monkey? Or are we furries something else entirely?



PFFT!  What sort of question is that??  Of _course_ we aren't human, silly!

Kids these days are so confused...


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

FUCK YOU I'M A HYENA, etc


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 6, 2009)

I still consider myself Human ... I just act furry whenever I feel like it really ^^


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> FUCK YOU I'M A HYENA, etc



FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON COYOTE!!!! >:{



KitXune said:


> PFFT!  What sort of question is that??  Of _course_ we aren't human, silly!
> 
> Kids these days are so confused...



Less whoopiin' with da switch, I tells ya!!


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON COYOTE!!!! >:{


THERIAN POWER ACTIVATE!

FORM OF A THREADLOCK! :V


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2009)

Well, of course I'm a human. I also believe that I was created by God, however I know that evolution exists.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> THERIAN POWER ACTIVATE!
> 
> FORM OF A THREADLOCK! :V



ENGAGE!! :V


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I also believe that I was created by God, however I know that evolution exists.



ERROR, ERROR, DOES NOT COMPUTE!!

Which is it?  I know other theists who believe in evolution, but frankly, I don't see how one reconciles having been created by a deity with having evolved from an ape.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

This thread made me LMAO!


----------



## Arcadium (May 6, 2009)

See, this is where people take the fandom to far. Guys, it's a hobby. OF COURSE your a human. This is a fandom for creativity, art, community, and people who enjoy anthropomorphic characters. We don't believe that were all animals. That's therians if i'm not mistaken. You can be both, but we are not the same.

IMO, evolution is real. IMO, you get re-incarneted. If i get to be an animal, Woot for me. If i get to be a human again, woot for me, hell, maybe i might get re-incarnated as an anthro in another universe, or planet. We all don't know. I don't really ponder on it. Just live life to the fullest right now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

where are all these noobs coming from lately?, is there a noob factory somewhere?.

Anyway, HUMAN, we look like humans, we speak like humans, we shit like humans, we breath like humans, we eat like humans......Well, some humans eat like animals >.>.
Me i am human, I have human skin, i have human body hair, i look like a human therefore i am human >.>.

My fursona is a furry version of me, And not IS me. I do not think i am a black squirrel at all.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> is there a noob factory somewhere?



In your pants.



Arcadium said:


> OF COURSE your a human.



We know...  Who do you think you're correcting?...


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

I BELIEVE THAT I AM NOT HUMAN AND I AM A GAY PINK BANANA!




Arcadium said:


> See, this is where people take the fandom to far. Guys, it's a hobby. OF COURSE your a human. This is a fandom for creativity, art, community, and people who enjoy anthropomorphic characters. We don't believe that were all animals. That's therians if i'm not mistaken. You can be both, but we are not the same.
> 
> IMO, evolution is real. IMO, you get re-incarneted. If i get to be an animal, Woot for me. If i get to be a human again, woot for me, hell, maybe i might get re-incarnated as an anthro in another universe, or planet. We all don't know. I don't really ponder on it. Just live life to the fullest right now.



Otherkin do, Therians are a whole different vegetable.

And do something bad...you may/will be reincarnated.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> In your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> We know...  Who do you think you're correcting?...



If it is in my pants then all us guys have one.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> ERROR, ERROR, DOES NOT COMPUTE!!
> 
> Which is it?  I know other theists who believe in evolution, but frankly, I don't see how one reconciles having been created by a deity with having evolved from an ape.



He's saying that his God created everything, and then it evolved into what we are now; Humans. That's what he means. (Also that everything else evolved.) I used to believe this, but I'm just an atheist now.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> maybe i might get re-incarnated as an anthro in another universe, or planet.



Sun Ra believed that he lived on Saturn in a previous life.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Ra


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> He's saying that his God created everything, and then it evolved into what we are now; Humans. That's what he means. (Also that everything else evolved.) I used to believe this, but I'm just an atheist now.



LIES!!! God is a Pink invisible unicorn that lives in the sun!!


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> He's saying that his God created everything, and then it evolved into what we are now; Humans.



Then saying "god created me" is pretty misleading.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> He's saying that his God created everything, and then it evolved into what we are now; Humans. That's what he means. (Also that everything else evolved.) I used to believe this, but I'm just an atheist now.


Yes, thank you for clarifying for me.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> LIES!!! God is a Pink invisible unicorn that lives in the sun!!



But I NOES!11! I said *his *God, not our Gods, the Pink Unicorn and the Flying Spaghetti Monster!
May his noodly appendage touch your soul. RAmen.

EDIT: Not to offend. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> ERROR, ERROR, DOES NOT COMPUTE!!
> 
> Which is it?  I know other theists who believe in evolution, but frankly, I don't see how one reconciles having been created by a deity with having evolved from an ape.


There is a common ground belief

God placed down the basics of life and life evolved from that base


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> There is a common ground belief
> 
> God placed down the basics of life and life evolved from that base




Too late.  We've moved on.  Scroll up a bit.


----------



## Jashwa (May 6, 2009)

Anyone who is sitting there and saying they aren't a human has something wrong with them.  They may want to be an animal or may think that they feel like one, but they're still a human.


----------



## Flux_Morrow (May 6, 2009)

Jesus...flaming much? For starters, I am NOT a Noob. Furthermore, I was only asking to see what the general populace considers themselves to be. There are Otherkin in this fandom as well, who do not believe they are truly human, show some goddamned respect for other people's beliefs you moochers.


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Anyone who is sitting there and saying they aren't a human has something wrong with them.





> Species: *Cat *


*
*


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Flux_Morrow said:


> Jesus...flaming much? For starters, I am NOT a Noob. Furthermore, I was only asking to see what the general populace considers themselves to be. There are Otherkin in this fandom as well, who do not believe they are truly human, show some goddamned respect for other people's beliefs you moochers.




Respect is earned, not given..

And this is a normal routine in FAF. Learn to go with the flow, or....be eroded.



FurForCameron said:


> But I NOES!11! I said *his *God, not our Gods, the Pink Unicorn and the Flying Spaghetti Monster!
> May his noodly appendage touch your soul. RAmen.
> 
> EDIT: Not to offend. :V



You haven't.
Now I want some ramen..


----------



## Flux_Morrow (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Learn to go with the flow, or....be eroded.



Huh...that's actually clever.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Flux_Morrow said:


> Jesus...flaming much? For starters, I am NOT a Noob. Furthermore, I was only asking to see what the general populace considers themselves to be. There are Otherkin in this fandom as well, who do not believe they are truly human, show some goddamned respect for other people's beliefs you moochers.



I meant new to the forum. Not new to the fandom.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Who sprayed the can of WTF in here?! My God! Damn!


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

I am - and the rest of you are - Human.  That's the end of it.  You were born to a pair of full-blood human parents, you cannot prove that you have an animal spirit inside you (especially considering if even 1/3 the people who claim to have been Wolves in their past life [Because about 50% of the people who claim to have an animal spirit in them claim Wolf, and another 40% fictional animals] were correct that'd mean a good deal of wolves would not be possessed by Wolf spirits currently), you live in a human society, you can think on a human level, etc.

Everyone here is a Human.  You cannot deny this without making yourself look like a complete fool / crying "Respect mah beliefs!".  Sorry, that's how it is.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

I don't have a can of wtf.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have a can of wtf.



Well, it's not a can of FTW, I'll say that much.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have a can of wtf.



I don't either.
I do have a Thread killing retro-Virus.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Error: Judgement.bat has performed an Illegal Action and has had to close down. We are sorry for any Posting Inconvineineces or Spelling Eeerorors.
[Read More]


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't either.
> I do have a Thread killing retro-Virus.



Dude, get me in on that.


----------



## Smusher6 (May 6, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> See, this is where people take the fandom to far. Guys, it's a hobby. OF COURSE your a human. This is a fandom for creativity, art, community, and people who enjoy anthropomorphic characters. We don't believe that were all animals. That's therians if i'm not mistaken. You can be both, but we are not the same.
> 
> IMO, evolution is real. IMO, you get re-incarneted. If i get to be an animal, Woot for me. If i get to be a human again, woot for me, hell, maybe i might get re-incarnated as an anthro in another universe, or planet. We all don't know. I don't really ponder on it. Just live life to the fullest right now.


 
^ THIS = WIN!

I personally believe that there are multiple universes/dimensions, each one different than the others. I believe that dreams are not just random images, but glimpses into those dimensions. For instance, there is a dimension where anthros exist, there is a dimension where Pokemon exist, there is a dimension in which anthro Pokemon exist! etc.

Thats just my personal opinion though... ^v^ *meep*

But in any case, here, in this dimension, I am indeed human, as are all of the people posting here...unless...*glares suspiciously at next poster while dramatic music plays* <@_@<


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Dude, get me in on that.



Gotta have level 5 clearance.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

On a serious note, i consider myself human irl.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Gotta have level 5 clearance.



Aww.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 6, 2009)

Flux_Morrow said:


> So...being furry, do you consider yourself "Human"? Do most furries still consider themselves to be, depending on the two major trains of though in people A. a creation of god or some other supreme being; or B. an evolved monkey? Or are we furries something else entirely?



Of course, I'm human. Everyone else on this forum is, as well. Not sure what the creationism/evolution thing has to do with it though.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Smusher6 said:


> ^ THIS = WIN!
> 
> I personally believe that there are multiple universes/dimensions, each one different than the others. I believe that dreams are not just random images, but glimpses into those dimensions. For instance, there is a dimension where anthros exist, there is a dimension where Pokemon exist, there is a dimension in which anthro Pokemon exist! etc.
> 
> ...



FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON COYOTE!!!!!
:V


RandyDarkshade said:


> On a serious note, i consider myself human irl.



We all do unless someone appears and says he is a wolf trapped in a human's body, or a Reincarnation of  Edward Cullen Xenu.



FurForCameron said:


> Aww.



Wanna Job? I need a lab assistant.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

WTF?

Furries believe for the most part they are human.

What they believe or side in, evolution or creationism is a completely different subject and has nothing to do with being a furrie.


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

Also, nitpick at the "Associate Humanity as Evil" crowd who use that as their excuse:
So you're going to ignore the countless examples of animals doing crazy shit while similarly ignoring every single good thing that the average person will do that the average animal wouldn't?

I love how there are members in here that speak about how "Horrible" humanity is, but then insist they're non-human and want to cause a multi-billion being genocide with at least a 50% innocence rate just to prove how much "better" the animal side of the equation is.  :V

EDIT:  Members not in this thread, but in the fandom in general.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Smusher6 said:


> ^ THIS = WIN!
> 
> I personally believe that there are multiple universes/dimensions, each one different than the others. I believe that dreams are not just random images, but glimpses into those dimensions. For instance, there is a dimension where anthros exist, there is a dimension where Pokemon exist, there is a dimension in which anthro Pokemon exist! etc.
> 
> ...



On a separate note, you need to fix your avatar's right hand by making it into a backwards "b" "d."


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> WTF?
> 
> Furries believe for the most part they are human.
> 
> What they believe or side in, evolution or creationism is a completely different subject and has nothing to do with being a furrie.



I'm a dragon Coyote. hear me rawr!!!


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Of course, I'm human. Everyone else on this forum is, as well. Not sure what the creationism/evolution thing has to do with it though.



It's because people think they're part animal, like a wolf or something. Dealing with evolution, we are indeed part animal, or at least are related to them, but we're human now. Different.


----------



## Russ (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Otherkin do, Therians are a whole different vegetable.


 
See thats partially the reason why I got away from the Otherkin crowd which I was originally part of. I can accept the possibility that I may have been an animal in past life but I saw too many either in the FYIAD mode too stuck to the "good old days" and not making any use of the knowledge they clain to have.

We are humans. Period. I personally sometimes wish I wasn't. I often _joke_ that I am not human. But in the end, I know I am human. I have to live in a human society and human rules.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'm a dragon Coyote. hear me rawr!!!



Starting to drive that into the ground, Zekey.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Lol, I really should make a banner of you two, Trpdwarf and Zeke :3
"_Bringing amusing Drama to FA since 2008._"


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> It's because people think they're part animal, like a wolf or something. Dealing with evolution, we are indeed part animal, or at least are related to them, but we're human now. Different.



The psycoisis of rejection of Humanity...people who think that need to move on and try to get along with the rest of the world.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have a can of wtf.


I do in a 12 pack


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Starting to drive that into the ground, Zekey.





MattyK said:


> Lol, I really should make a banner of you two, Trpdwarf and Zeke :3
> "_Bringing amusing Drama to FA since 2008._"




I am bored...So sue me.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am bored...So sue me.



...How much do you have?


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am bored...So sue me.



Would kinda sap the Imagination of these Forums. 
Just go get yourself a Coffee 
Makes anything Pointless have a Point.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'm a dragon Coyote. hear me rawr!!!



Fuck You! I'm a dragon! "Take that evil boss!" Trpdwarf yells at top of lung. (jking)

EDIT: I should point out that while most furries I have come across with my 9 years in the fandom don't believe they are their fursona, there are Otherkin out there who believe they have the soul of something not human. Sometimes furries who are also otherkin have their fursona the same as the animal they think the are inside.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Would kinda sap the Imagination of these Forums.
> Just go get yourself a Coffee
> Makes anything Pointless have a Point.




Coffee and any other caffinated beverages will only make my motive to getting this thread locked even more destructive and redundant. I am already running on Caffene and sugar.


I am going to draw a bit. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> ...How much do you have?



>:{
That is confidental information.

-cough-Diamond mine-cough-


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> >:{
> That is confidental information.
> 
> -cough-Diamond mine-cough-



...I'll think about it...with some mining gear...


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> >:{
> That is confidental information.
> 
> -cough-Diamond mine-cough-



Wait...are you Pat Robertson in disguise?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wait...are you Pat Robertson in disguise?



NUU!!

:V


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Having seen spirits enough, I do believe in a God that has created us.  In fact, God isnt really a bad guy to talk to once in awhile. He gives great advice.  Much better than the advice id get from other people.

Whom I happen to loathe.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Having seen spirits enough, I do believe in a God that has created us.  In fact, God isnt really a bad guy to talk to once in awhile. He gives great advice.  Much better than the advice id get from other people.
> 
> Whom I happen to loathe.



Hitting that peyote, have you?
You haven't truly walked with spirits until you have tried peyote.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NUU!!
> 
> :V



Go back to Drawing, Zeke. Leave this to the Atheists, Scientists and Christians.
*Incoming Evolution War...*

FYI I'm logging for the night. try to get back ontopic before you get us Locked the Fock out. And I'm not spending another night in Fizzadar's Closet with frikking DEATHCLAW!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NUU!!
> 
> :V



It is time I live up to my family name and face full life consequences!

;trpdwarf grabs wepon; I need a point to this..oh yeah.

You only think you are Pat Robertson. It's all in your mind man! Free your mind!

I wonder what the stats are...back to the topic on how many furries who are not otherkin who think they are actually their fursona animal? I would hope the number is low.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Go back to Drawing, Zeke. Leave this to the Atheists, Scientists and Christians.
> *Incoming Evolution War...*



I'll stay. I'll provide Bio warfare of some logic dealing with Evolution.

We will soon.


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

We get it Kitsune, you believe in a higher power and have a hatred for humanity.

Anyways, it looks like those who might say they feel they aren't human aren't going to show up.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> >:{
> That is confidental information.
> 
> -cough-Diamond mine-cough-


D= did you buy a diamond mine with the funds to build re-education camps for furs who take the fandom too far


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Having seen spirits enough, I do believe in a God that has created us.  In fact, God isnt really a bad guy to talk to once in awhile. He gives great advice.  Much better than the advice id get from other people.
> 
> Whom I happen to loathe.


I havent met god, but I have met death, hes a cool guy, basically say "Live your life...I'm coming for you in the end, just this time its not your time"


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> D= did you buy a diamond mine with the funds to build re-education camps for furs who take the fandom too far



NO!!
I stole it to help fund the projects that include the "Educational" collars and the protovirus for killing furfags.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I havent met god, but I have met death, hes a cool guy, basically say "Live your life...I'm coming for you in the end, just this time its not your time"



Death is cool.
He told me to by special pens next time I get stung by a bee. He dosen't wan't the responsibility of ushering my soul across the river Styx.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Did I ever say I consider myself human? 

I think not.  Keeheeheeheehee......


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Did I ever say I consider myself human?
> 
> I think not.  Keeheeheeheehee......



Stop eating peyote plz.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

I havent touched a single drug in my life.

Nor alchohol.  I learn to be psychic the old way.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I havent touched a single drug in my life.
> 
> Nor alchohol.  I learn to be psychic the old way.



Do not take shamanism and bastardize it plz.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Death is cool.
> He told me to by special pens next time I get stung by a bee. He dosen't wan't the responsibility of ushering my soul across the river Styx.


really, I heard he been on vacation for the past 200 years


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Did I ever say I consider myself human?
> 
> I think not.  Keeheeheeheehee......


then please leave our planet alien


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

^------ Doh! >.<


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then please leave our planet alien



For furthering our goals to clean up the fandom, we can test the protovirus on the entity!



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> really, I heard he been on vacation for the past 200 years



So that's why I am still here.
>.>


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Well, to save this topic and since I didn't answer the first post, I am physically a human, but consider myself to have personality traits similar to that of an animated fox.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Animated foxes become Kitsune when they are old you know.  But its very rare these days for it to happen now.


----------



## Kranksty (May 6, 2009)

Fuck You I am a Wolf-Fox and I am animaly.. Oh fuck here comes the guys dressed in erg..


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For furthering our goals to clean up the fandom, we can test the protovirus on the entity!


I still say tossing those who are taking the fandom too serious into a furnace, saves money




			
				Zeke Shadowfyre said:
			
		

> So that's why I am still here.
> >.>


No you still die...just you just simply sit in a waiting room till hes back from vaca


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

>.>

Otherkin.

Where's the logical Dragonkin?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I still say tossing those who are taking the fandom too serious into a furnace, saves money
> 
> 
> 
> No you still die...just you just simply sit in a waiting room till hes back from vaca



But that's no fun!!!!! T.T

And in a waiting room?!?
He needs to get back...NAOW!


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Animated foxes become Kitsune when they are old you know.  But its very rare these days for it to happen now.



I'm not a fan of multiple tails too much. 

By animated, I meant like characters where you see a personality. i.e. Todd from Fox and the Hound, etc.


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Did I ever say I consider myself human?


  Is your mother a human?  Is your father a human?  Were their mothers and fathers human?

Whether spirits exist or not, you're physically human.  If you're arguing your spirit is that of an animal, you're much too lucid and non-limited by instincts.  If you're arguing that your spirit is that of a mythological animal, proof that said mythological animal even exists?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Oh well there is a reason why they sprout extra tails.  After all when a fox growns old their tail splits from just being ragged from time so much.  They are indeed very smart though, so by then theyve usually a few tricks most foxes dont think up of, like Foxfire, or "will-o-wisp" as its called, and a built in light source.  

But, Kitsune also like to pull the wool over humans eyes so they often take the illusion of being human.  Why they would do that I have no clue.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh well there is a reason why they sprout extra tails.  After all when a fox growns old their tail splits from just being ragged from time so much.  They are indeed very smart though, so by then theyve usually a few tricks most foxes dont think up of, like Foxfire, or "will-o-wisp" as its called, and a built in light source.
> 
> But, Kitsune also like to pull the wool over humans eyes so they often take the illusion of being human.  Why they would do that I have no clue.



They are tricksters. :V


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Dont you think I know that?  That was one of the prime reasons for my affiliation you know.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Dont you think I know that?  That was one of the prime reasons for my affiliation you know.



Yeah, and about 5,000 other "otherkin" who bastardize old Asian Folklore and mythology.

EDIT: Second Attaman's post, Proof plz.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> FYIAD


you mean FYIAyummyD


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

be what you want
furry rocks


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh well there is a reason why they sprout extra tails.


  Too many people who watch Naruto?



> But, Kitsune also like to pull the wool over humans eyes so they often take the illusion of being human.  Why they would do that I have no clue.


  Because they like to pretend they are a superior species?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Dont you think I know that?  That was one of the prime reasons for my affiliation you know.


congrats on being one of the many upon many other kin who bastardize folklore

third on proof



			
				SPICE said:
			
		

> be what you want
> furry rocks


...are you stoned?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Too many people who watch Naruto?
> 
> Because they like to pretend they are a superior species?



And tricksters in some parts of Asia.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> congrats on being one of the many upon many other kin who bastardize folklore
> 
> third on proof
> 
> ...



He's a Lifestyler..
Kill it!


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> congrats on being one of the many upon many other kin who bastardize folklore
> 
> third on proof
> 
> ...



had lotsa choclate

25lb chocolate = stoned


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmhmmmm...........

Well, it is possible for a Kitsune to possess a said human, mainly due to their trickster natures, however the process is very painful unless they are allowed in. And as you should know we are all psychic to a degree. So technically I can have a human mother and father and still be a Kitsune. Or maybe its an illusion of the mind? One can never tell for sure or not.

EDIT: I would not touch Naruto with a ten foot pole.  Or anything having to do with that companys pathetic affiliations with Narutos viewpoints.  I have the information from more reliable things, such as books from Libraries and artifacts.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Mmmmmmmmhmmmm...........
> 
> Well, it is possible for a Kitsune to possess a said human, mainly due to their trickster natures, however the process is very painful unless they are allowed in.  And as you should know we are all psychic to a degree.  So technically I can have a human mother and father and still be a Kitsune.  Or maybe its an illusion of the mind?  One can never tell for sure or not.



Err...

I think you are off about...-flips through text-
400 pages.

Dammit, where's TRP!!!


----------



## KitXune (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Well, it is possible for a Kitsune to possess a said human, mainly due to their trickster natures, however the process is very painful unless they are allowed in. And as you should know we are all psychic to a degree. So technically I can have a human mother and father and still be a Kitsune. Or maybe its an illusion of the mind? One can never tell for sure or not.



I just keep hoping you're making a very good joke.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

And I am Not Stoned as you may think, only times I get stoned is when the Priests drag me out of town and throw rocks at me.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

KitXune said:


> I just keep hoping you're making a very good joke.



I wish.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

I do too. I love making up stories.  Its my pastime. Keeheehee...


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And I am Not Stoned as you may think, only times I get stoned is when the Priests drag me out of town and throw rocks at me.



Stop trolling. That's my job and you are depriving me of it.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And I am Not Stoned as you may think, only times I get stoned is when the Priests drag me out of town and throw rocks at me.



stone remark was to SPICE

throw rocks at priest


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

SPICE said:


> had lotsa choclate
> 
> 25lb chocolate = stoned


then you are forgiven for today, continue being stoned


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

I usually tend to look at myself as non human for my inverted mindscapes, but I also strangely do not see myself as a true entity, just somewhere in between.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

I feel violated due to my spirituallity being bastardized.

>:{

PURGE!!!!


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 6, 2009)

I do consider myself to be fully human.  This condition actually grants us the great power of imagination. I'd say this is the most important human trait overall, allowing us to pretend or even internalize to not be human at all (of course, everything in moderation).


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

What spirituality do you possess my good friend?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> What spirituality do you possess my good friend?



That I'd rather not disclose here due to the fact I keep Spirituality and Furrydom separate.
Either PM me or not. I ain't tellin' it here.


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 6, 2009)

By the way, the human species is an animal species.  Another thing would be if we are THAT similar to other animals (we are quite similar, although our major differences are not the ones most people think about).  Also thing is if some people consider themselves to be a non-human animal in some way.  Therefore, we are all animals & humans.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> By the way, the human species is an animal species.  Another thing would be if we are THAT similar to other animals (we are quite similar, although our major differences are not the ones most people think about).  Also thing is if some people consider themselves to be a non-human animal in some way.  Therefore, we are all animals & humans.


but we're still human right


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Err...
> 
> I think you are off about...-flips through text-
> 400 pages.
> ...



What am I supposed to do?

Tell her she's off her rocker? Tried that with dragon mythkin and they got seriously butt-hurt. How dare anyone propose that human beings make shit up when they don't understand stuff, such as, I don't know, dragons, kitsune, vampires, ect. I would imagine if I threw my own reservations aside, if a person actually did inhibit the soul of a kitsune they would still have the tail of one for starters. Secondly the power and intelligence of the creature will drive them mad so they'd end up on a psycho ward, instead of typing on the internet.

Okay, directed towards the girl saying she has the soul of a kitsune....stop it right now. It's fine and dandy if you want to believe you have the soul of a animal/critter/mythological creation that is not real. You keep that to yourself. No one is going to take you seriously, in fact I personally think you are just mildly trolling for a response. But if you are the same as those fictokin out there, as in sincere in your belief...go get help now. Seriously.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but we're still human right



Yes we are. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes we are. :V



I would hope so that we are still human. I mean what else would we be sitting on your butts waving e-wars online?


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I would hope so that we are still human. I mean what else would we be sitting on your butts waving e-wars online?



Organizing an inquisition?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Organizing an inquisition?



I said what would we be, not what would we be doing. Meaning what would we be other than human? Also the first furfag to start quoting crap from the Matrix will be targeted as the lab rat for the Educational Collars Effectiveness study.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I said what would we be, not what would we be doing.



Oh...Sorry.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

This is very much unneeded as even wierdos have feelings. (AKA me)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> This is very much unneeded as even wierdos have feelings. (AKA me)


welcome to the internet around 90% dont care for ones feeling 5% actually do and that last 5% pretends


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

That Still doesnt give you excuse for it.


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2009)

So we should respect that some people believe that they're possessed by mythological creatures?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

No, just dont hurt their feelings, and besides I was seriously messing with you on that note. I affiliate myself with Kitsune, but am not actually one. Sheez.

On that note, I have done research on these things via books and dictionaries and havent reached the conclusion based on Naruto Cartoons or whatever sick Pokemon games I play. Seriously should not have to rely on modern media.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> That Still doesnt give you excuse for it.


oh your going for in real life...sorry then that give me full reason to make fun of you. I'm an Ass on the internet, I'm an ass in real life, and I'm a Fucking ass when it comes to Shooters


----------



## slydude851 (May 6, 2009)

I think furries are still humans, just like everyone else said, humans are humans and theres nothing we can do to change that.


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I think furries are still humans, just like everyone else said, humans are humans and theres nothing we can do to change that.



I don't think there is anything wrong with thinking your animal though, some people believe there is a divine being in the sky, others believe there is a divine animal inside themselves.

I don't think anyone has the right to say they are wrong or insane, it's just another belief system. Just like with anything else, as long as they aren't harming you in some way or trying to yiff your leg then let them believe what they want ^.^


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with thinking your animal though, some people believe there is a divine being in the sky, others believe there is a divine animal inside themselves.
> 
> I don't think anyone has the right to say they are wrong or insane, it's just another belief system. Just like with anything else, as long as they aren't harming you in some way or trying to yiff your leg then let them believe what they want ^.^


no its those that go "HUMANS ARE EVIL I WANNA KILL THEM" are the ones we believe are insane, and also Lifestylers. Kin that dont bastardize and Therians are the only one should get that respect...everyone else gets various degrees of ridicule


----------



## Leostale (May 6, 2009)

ROLE PLAYING.. acting as furies or even make it as a second life. but were still humans....


----------



## Arcadium (May 6, 2009)

Lol. Yay for the end of the awesome troll battle. Even though i feel back laughing, now it can get back on topic.

Your human, i'm human. If you weren't human, you'd be in a cage somewhere in texas being cut-open by the goverment. I don't want to argue, but there is no reason for you to exlaim yourself as a fuzzy, walking, talking, hybrid creature of two or more species mix.

And humans are still animals. All of us are the same, but your not them, and there not us. If your a pasty white guy, you are not a fuzzy bear. We are all living on this green ball, and we share the world. But, you are not a species other then human. Seriously. See my point? Cause if you don't, i give luck to you, since i have serious doubt you will live succesfully in this world.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

I was gonna get some popcorn, too. :<


----------



## shieldswulf (May 6, 2009)

My guess is that people have forgotten about native americans. although people may not think this has any connection, it does. 
as most probably learned in school native americans are spiritual. alot of the tribes had a belief, skipping past all the things that people will pick at, each tribe was different in how they did it but it was generally the same. the young coming of age would go on a journey and have to come back after they had found their "spirit guide" alot of the time this guide took the shape of a animal. that person was then referred to as that animal by much of the tribe. From alot of the responses ive read in this post, i guess that would mean native americans arent human? im not being racist, flaming or whatever reason someone might have for nitpicking on this. im just giving insight and a suggestion, considering if there where any native americans around here that held to the old beliefs they would probably take a offense to whats being said here. its native american belief that animals and humans go hand in hand, humans are just the one on top because of superior technology.  

to answer the original question posted, my belief is that its not wrong to consider yourself a animal, yet sometimes its best to come to terms with the fact that you are human. It's just your point of view. people will ridicule you any way you choose. what makes a person unique is that they have the ability to think for themselves.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Well put.


----------



## Arcadium (May 6, 2009)

shieldswulf said:


> My guess is that people have forgotten about native americans. although people may not think this has any connection, it does.
> as most probably learned in school native americans are spiritual. alot of the tribes had a belief, skipping past all the things that people will pick at, each tribe was different in how they did it but it was generally the same. the young coming of age would go on a journey and have to come back after they had found their "spirit guide" alot of the time this guide took the shape of a animal. that person was then referred to as that animal by much of the tribe. From alot of the responses ive read in this post, i guess that would mean native americans arent human? im not being racist, flaming or whatever reason someone might have for nitpicking on this. im just giving insight and a suggestion, considering if there where any native americans around here that held to the old beliefs they would probably take a offense to whats being said here. its native american belief that animals and humans go hand in hand, humans are just the one on top because of superior technology.
> 
> to answer the original question posted, my belief is that its not wrong to consider yourself a animal, yet sometimes its best to come to terms with the fact that you are human. It's just your point of view. people will ridicule you any way you choose. what makes a person unique is that they have the ability to think for themselves.



I agree. But, there is a difference from the people who claim themselves an animal, and then synonymous with an animal. Guy's, furry isn't a fandom to animals. It's anthropomorphic creatures, in the art form, and the idea. I mean, yea, some look to there fursona species as there totem, much like the Native Americans. But, that isn't the quota for all furries. If your like me, you meerly have a fascination with antrho creatures, STILL BEING HUMAN.

And like i said, humans and animals share the planet. Were all the same. We just have the edge with intelligence. The thing that irratates me, is the pepole who are advertising the fandom as a fandom for animal, or animal rights, etc, when it's for anthropomorphic characters. I support animal rights. I support all the rights and fighting for a fair eco-system. But i don't slide this with the fandom, at all.

So, i agree with your post completly. Very well said, and i never thought till now on the Native way of thinking.

Edit - Just realized i typed something that completely contradicted myself, when that wasn't the goal. I'm still human guys


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I agree. But, there is a difference from the people who claim themselves an animal, and then synonymous with an animal. Guy's, furry isn't a fandom to animals. It's anthropomorphic creatures, in the art form, and the idea. I mean, yea, some look to there fursona species as there totem, much like the Native Americans. But, that isn't the quota for all furries. If your like me, you meerly have a fascination with antrho creatures, not identifying myself as not human at all, and instead, a fox or something.
> 
> And like i said, humans and animals share the planet. Were all the same. We just have the edge with intelligence. The thing that irratates me, is the pepole who are advertising the fandom as a fandom for animal, or animal rights, etc, when it's for anthropomorphic characters. I support animal rights. I support all the rights and fighting for a fair eco-system. But i don't slide this with the fandom, at all.
> 
> So, i agree with your post completly. Very well said, and i never thought till now on the Native way of thinking.


ah yes, I remember a few weeks back someone thought we were animal rights folks also....he learned and said he quit being a furry I believe...I could be wrong though but I do remember that event


----------



## jagdwolf (May 7, 2009)

I'm just a human animal trying to shed this human skin and get to the fur underneath.

Is it gonna happen, most likely not.  Does that make me less of wolf?  Hell no


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> I'm just a human animal trying to shed this human skin and get to the fur underneath.
> 
> Is it gonna happen, most likely not.  Does that make me less of wolf?  Hell no


at least you admit you are CURRENTLY a human,


----------



## Kittiara (May 7, 2009)

Oh god it's a hobby.  I love anthropomorphic art, pretty much.  It's some of my favorite subject matter.  And I like certain aspects of the community, conventions, etc.  But...

But I am a total human.  I don't feel like I am an animal.  At all.  I am separate myself from my hobby.  I feel no need to live in a fantasy world.  It's fun to suspend disbelief, but not 24/7.


----------



## Meeew (May 7, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> Oh god it's a hobby.  I love anthropomorphic art, pretty much.  It's some of my favorite subject matter.  And I like certain aspects of the community, conventions, etc.  But...
> 
> But I am a total human.  I don't feel like I am an animal.  At all.  I am separate myself from my hobby.  I feel no need to live in a fantasy world.  It's fun to suspend disbelief, but not 24/7.



You don't have to be so apathetic about the fandom either, take and give...

Imagination, role playing, being someone who you usually aren't...its all fun and games.


----------



## MattyK (May 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dammit, where's TRP!!!



*Cough*_Zombiekilling._*Cough*


----------



## Telnac (May 7, 2009)

Um... I'm quite human, my affinity for dragons not withstanding.


----------



## Kranksty (May 7, 2009)

Well put Shieldswulf.
I am not native american but I would have several times of going into what other might think of as another world.
Were animal spirits would talk to me and go on an animal journey.
I came away with a fox as my spirit and guide.

I like learning about cultures too.
Asian cultures at least in anchient times would call themselves decendents of the dragon.
And some schools in ancient times would have you choose what animal you feel you are.
And a Sensei would train you in the spirit of what you chose.

Ancient Egyptians have several depictions  of what they think there gods were and they have there underworld and overworld.

And many cultures have beliefs of coming back as an animal or human.
And I like to look to my animal spirit more then humans because of the attitude of intolerance of others beliefs.

I believe there is a God and Spirit.
And I don't care who ridicules me for these beliefs they are mine and I'll stick with them for my life time.



shieldswulf said:


> My guess is that people have forgotten about native americans. although people may not think this has any connection, it does.
> as most probably learned in school native americans are spiritual. alot of the tribes had a belief, skipping past all the things that people will pick at, each tribe was different in how they did it but it was generally the same. the young coming of age would go on a journey and have to come back after they had found their "spirit guide" alot of the time this guide took the shape of a animal. that person was then referred to as that animal by much of the tribe. From alot of the responses ive read in this post, i guess that would mean native americans arent human? im not being racist, flaming or whatever reason someone might have for nitpicking on this. im just giving insight and a suggestion, considering if there where any native americans around here that held to the old beliefs they would probably take a offense to whats being said here. its native american belief that animals and humans go hand in hand, humans are just the one on top because of superior technology.
> 
> to answer the original question posted, my belief is that its not wrong to consider yourself a animal, yet sometimes its best to come to terms with the fact that you are human. It's just your point of view. people will ridicule you any way you choose. what makes a person unique is that they have the ability to think for themselves.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 7, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Well put Shieldswulf.
> I am not native american but I would have several times of going into what other might think of as another world.
> Were animal spirits would talk to me and go on an animal journey.
> I came away with a fox as my spirit and guide.
> ...



Humans associating themselves with animal spirits has definately been going on for centuries. But i don't "think" I AM a squirrel, it is an animal i feel i can associate myself with. 

I am still human though.

EDIT: corrected my own grammer >.>


----------



## MattyK (May 7, 2009)

I liek being Scaley and Cute(And also a wannabe Vore "prey" ^.=.^) but IRL I'm just an everyday Gloucester Hoodlum. Minus the ASBO problems.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

Well put everyone, very well put, you captured my opinion well without me even having to say it.  

And technically a spirit fox being chosen as your guide Is A Kitsune, because if you look at it from my point of view, they Are Old, the Still are Tricksters, they still are Illusionists, and they still give you Great Luck when you choose them, Despite all other arguing.  I tend to be a bit autistic at times, so I get confused on how I portray myself.


----------



## Patton89 (May 7, 2009)

I dont feel any semi-religious connection with animal spirits or any other "connection" to that matter. I dont believe in such things. If i ever felt anything like that, i would put it under label, My own psychological creation. 
Animals are just animals. Associating any human traits with normal animals, such as characteristics like slyness or any other trait like that, is purely illogical and irrational, and thats a fact. Honestly, i will never understand religious people, they believe odd, impossible things that have never been proven.

Sorry, but i have never believed in any sort of magic , spirits, gods or anything like that, nor will i believe in the future. 
Youd think this day and age people wouldnt belive in all sorts of magic, with advanced science, theories and evidence and lack of any real evidence to support the magic and spirits and gods.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

You do know that if you undertook acrheological and historical research you would find many of the Bibles historical events backed up by actual real life things.

But supposing that had no connection with anything, you must obviously be the logical type that doesnt believe in magic.  Which is good, because if you did believe in it, it would scar you quite nicely.  I personally wish I wasnt as royally stupid to not adopt your stance on life in the first place.


----------



## Sanguine (May 7, 2009)

I am an entity. How I am presented is not nearly as important as what I do.
One should care so much about what they really are but, rather, care about what they are doing.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Well put Shieldswulf.
> I am not native american but I would have several times of going into what other might think of as another world.
> Were animal spirits would talk to me and go on an animal journey.
> I came away with a fox as my spirit and guide.
> ...




Usually with totems that the animal totem spirit can be synonymus with the personality of the Human "you"...
In a way..
Some take the whole Totem Spirit thing a little too far and think that the wolf is them when in fact it isn't. Some Therians take that a bit too far (IMO)..

In conclusion, the fandom is mothing more than a hobby, nothing spiritual about it.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> You do know that if you undertook acrheological and historical research you would find many of the Bibles historical events backed up by actual real life things.
> 
> But supposing that had no connection with anything, you must obviously be the logical type that doesnt believe in magic.  Which is good, because if you did believe in it, it would scar you quite nicely.  I personally wish I wasnt as royally stupid to not adopt your stance on life in the first place.



As a history major, here's a suggestion: Never use the bible to connect historical records.


----------



## The Grey One (May 7, 2009)

Of course I do consider myself human, but I like being able to pretend to be a wolf when I'm online with my furry friends.


----------



## Patton89 (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> You do know that if you undertook acrheological and historical research you would find many of the Bibles historical events backed up by actual real life things.
> 
> But supposing that had no connection with anything, you must obviously be the logical type that doesnt believe in magic. Which is good, because if you did believe in it, it would scar you quite nicely. I personally wish I wasnt as royally stupid to not adopt your stance on life in the first place.


 
Dont even go there. 
There is no proof to support the dividing of red sea. There is no evidence to support a world wide flood. There is no solid proof that there existed a biblical jesus. Many cities mentioned in the bible did not exist at the time of the told events. Bible is unreliable, inaccurate historical source.Its a religious text. Like any other religious text, they put some real events there, but they mainly are unrealiable. 

And if i managed to insult you with my text, you should know that finnish are direct, we say what we think.


----------



## NeoEevee (May 8, 2009)

To answer the original poster's question, I'm aware that I'm human, but I find it fun to pretend I could be a fox or a cat or a dragon. Though I sincerely wish I could be a shapeshifter, because sometimes I wish I could be a bird and fly, but other times I wish I could be a dolphin and swim around in the ocean like one, and I can never decide between one or the other so I'd settle for being a shapeshifter so I can be all of them. =D 

[size=-5]..If you're human and you know it clap your hands! *clapclap* *shot repeatedly*[/size]


----------



## SnickersTheCat (May 8, 2009)

I'm human. 
And in all honesty I wouldn't like to be an animal because then I'd lose all of the abilities of higher thought. 
But it's fun to think of myself as a kitty on occation XD.

And I do believe that "God" was involved in our creation. 
Personally I don't think arguing the whole Creation v. Evolution thing is any worthwhile though. What matters is that were here now :|.


----------



## ironwolf85 (May 8, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> I'm human.
> And in all honesty I wouldn't like to be an animal because then I'd lose all of the abilities of higher thought.
> But it's fun to think of myself as a kitty on occation XD.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself:mrgreen:

Animals in spirituality usually only mean what traits we give them.
Anthromorphisim is applying human traits to animals. Thus they are merely symbolic of humanity's values, a fox is not cunning in and of itself, it escapes the hunter, the Hunter smiles and thinks the fox is cunning for eluding him, he thus ascribes that trait to that animal. All the fox knows it was doing was running in instinctual terror away from something bigger than itself.
Animals don't think, they just do things, they have no complex thoughts, no complex emotions or drives, this is why humans can be simultaniously the smarter and more insane than anything else on this planet.
I suppose that's what makes us diffrent, we're capable of thinking of our actions in ethical terms, and overriding our instinct to accomplish our goals.
no other creature can make the same boast.
I think we give them traits they don't have, and make some of them pets, because as a species we're lonely, there is nobody else at the top of the food chain.
Being God's chosen people (alien theories not withstanding) is a lonely position in the cosmos.


----------



## Liam (May 8, 2009)

I cope with reality well.  I am human.  There is a 100-10^60 chance I will die so too.  
Wishes are just wishes, nothing more.


----------



## Liam (May 8, 2009)

ironwolf85 said:


> I suppose that's what makes us diffrent, we're capable of thinking of our actions in ethical terms, and overriding our instinct to accomplish our goals.
> no other creature can make the same boast.
> I think we give them traits they don't have, and make some of them pets, because as a species we're lonely, there is nobody else at the top of the food chain.


Birds are smart, in particular ravens and crows.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird_intelligence
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvidae#Intelligence

Sometimes I feel that we have cheated evolution through civilization and invention, and it will come back with a vengance.


----------



## ironwolf85 (May 9, 2009)

some animals can be smart but they are still driven only by instinct... a raven will never think "is it wrong to do that?" all that intelligence is focused on "foodfood, how can I get food easier?, breedbreed, find best mate, lay eggs." animals just don't think in moral terms.

Humans: the species that instead of killing things with his bare hands like all the other animals tied a rock to a stick and beat his meals to death more effecently.


----------



## haynari (May 9, 2009)

I am a fox furry, but i condsider myself human. but not like the average human. being that i think things through and i have a near genius iq, i already am different. so when i say humans are stupid. i mean in general, most humans are stupid. because there is so much ignorance and hatred in this world just because some people dont understand stuff and rather than look in to it, they immediatly hate it.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2009)

*Pokes silly question*

*Walks away with his face in his palm*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 9, 2009)

I don't feel like going through all the pages but I just wanted to ask, was there anyone that said they weren't human, I just wanted to know XP

As for me, I know damn straight I'm a person and I was going to say that was a dumb question but then agian this is the furry fandom lmao


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I don't feel like going through all the pages but I just wanted to ask, was there anyone that said they weren't human, I just wanted to know XP
> 
> As for me, I know damn straight I'm a person and I was going to say that was a dumb question but then agian this is the furry fandom lmao



As far as i have seen, i think everyone has said human.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As far as i have seen, i think everyone has said human.


 
Wow...I didn't really expect that, maybe we have more sane people here than else where lol


----------



## Attaman (May 9, 2009)

haynari said:


> because there is so much ignorance and hatred in this world just because some people dont understand stuff and rather than look in to it, they immediatly hate it.


This leads me to wonder something:  Is it better to have strong feelings for / against something (because just as often as there are people preaching hate there are those seeking respect / tolerance), or to have no feelings at all for something (and thus uncaring whether they live with you, are being systematically murdered, etc)?

It's hard to answer.  On one hand, non-justified hate is bad.  On the other, it's hard to argue for something that would let the world burn around them if they could still mate and eat in the end.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 9, 2009)

I am human.  Sadly.  I always wish i was something else though. My imagination robs me like a golden mansion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2009)

Take one look at my avatar. yep. I'm human alright.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 10, 2009)

Human here, beyond a doubt.

My furryism is an aspect of my self, not my self in whole. I suppose Seprakarius could be me seen through a mask, or something of the like. Like any of my pursuits, it's something I put part of myself into and get a reflection of myself back in return.

I guess that's how I'd put it, presuming that makes any sense. I'm waxing obscure tonight.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

I'm human.
but my fursona isnt.
but my fursona is also male, which I am not.

I dont really consider my fursona to be me. I view him as an aspect of me.


----------



## iBolt! (May 10, 2009)

I'm a wolfox stuck in a human's body.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 10, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I'm a wolfox stuck in a human's body.



LOLOLOLOL!!
at first I thought it said "Wolfcox"
LOL!!

bolt was a good movie imo.


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2009)

I'm human for sure. However, certain quirks and aspects about myself make me think I was either a fox or wolf in a past life. (I know that opens a while knew can of worms.) 

My true fursona, my first one, was only a hybrid character. A wolf demoness who preferred a "neko" form (human with wolf ears, fang, and tail) but could become a feral wolf demon at will. But my ideas are sorta changing a bit now and my fursona is undecided, but yeah. That's irrelivent lol


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

fuck yeah humans.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2009)

Sukura-Chan said:


> I'm human for sure. However, certain quirks and aspects about myself make me think I was either a fox or wolf in a past life. (I know that opens a while knew can of worms.)
> 
> My true fursona, my first one, was only a hybrid character. A wolf demoness who preferred a "neko" form (human with wolf ears, fang, and tail) but could become a feral wolf demon at will. But my ideas are sorta changing a bit now and my fursona is undecided, but yeah. That's irrelivent lol


oh to further assist you its called Kemonomimi


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh to further assist you its called Kemonomimi


What exactly is that? Like the definition. I'm having a difficult time finding it.


----------



## Conker (May 11, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I'm a wolfox stuck in a human's body.


I'm a horny goat with tenticels stuck inside a socially retarded white kid T_T


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2009)

I am the reincarnation of the Pink Invisible unicorn.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am the reincarnation of the Pink Invisible unicorn.



I am the reincarnation of the Flying Spaghetti Monster! Huzzah! Beat that!


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I am the reincarnation of the Flying Spaghetti Monster! Huzzah! Beat that!



My fortress is in the sun.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 11, 2009)

I'll just be complacent in using my Dischordian pope powers to excommunicate you both. :c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My fortress is in the sun.





Trpdwarf said:


> I am the reincarnation of the Flying Spaghetti Monster! Huzzah! Beat that!



Then i'll be the man in the moon.


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2009)

Seprakarius said:


> I'll just be complacent in using my Dischordian pope powers to excommunicate you both. :c



You cannot do that!

I am invisible...and pink!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My fortress is in the sun.



So? I created the sun with my Noodley Appendage.
Also I give people who believe in me and afterlife that includes Beer Volcanoes!

EDIT: I created you and can make you visible before my meatball eyes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> So? I created the sun with my Noodley Appendage.
> Also I give people who believe in me and afterlife that includes Beer Volcanoes!
> 
> EDIT: I created you and can make you visible before my meatball eyes.



I believe in the mighty Trpdwarf!

Now where's my beer volcano?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 11, 2009)

Seprakarius said:


> I'll just be complacent in using my Dischordian pope powers to excommunicate you both. :c



I am your real creator. You have no powers that can challenge me!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then i'll be the man in the moon.



That's right. You're Captain Planet!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I believe in the mighty Trpdwarf!
> 
> Now where's my beer and volcano?



Silly you have to die first. It is not your time though.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's right. You're Captain Planet!


If hes captain Planet, I'm captain Falcon, destroyer of galaxies


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Sukura-Chan said:


> What exactly is that? Like the definition. I'm having a difficult time finding it.


Wikipedia fixing it but here it is just basically it
Kemonomimi

Generally put Nekos are a type of Kemonomimi


----------



## Aura (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Wikipedia fixing it but here it is just basically it
> Kemonomimi
> 
> Generally put Nekos are a type of Kemonomimi


Ok ^_^ Thanks =3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 14, 2009)

ok...fuck you guys, I'm a toaster


----------



## MattyK (May 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> ok...fuck you guys, I'm a toaster



...And I'm a walking Marshmellow in this Armor.


----------



## iBolt! (May 14, 2009)

I consider myself spiritually a canine, mentally and physically a human. I consider myself a canine trapped in a human body. Humans are ugly IMO.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I consider myself spiritually a canine, mentally and physically a human. I consider myself a canine trapped in a human body. Humans are ugly IMO.



Want a collar?


----------



## KitXune (May 14, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I consider myself a canine trapped in a human body.



Ugh.  Every time someone says that, I cringe.

EDIT:


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Want a collar?



Yes pleez!


----------



## Shadow (May 14, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I consider myself spiritually a canine, mentally and physically a human. I consider myself a canine trapped in a human body. Humans are ugly IMO.



You just insulted yourself! :O


----------



## MikeWolfcoon (May 22, 2009)

I personally know I'm a human, given the basis in how humans came to be, but I still concur with a lot of the controversy of evolution. The theory itself makes a lot of sense to me, so I'm pretty agnostic that way. However, other explanations seem to have possible grounds.


----------



## Carenath (May 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I love how there are members in here that speak about how "Horrible" humanity is


For my part.. I have plenty of examples of how 'horrible' humanity is, and my present experiences with people in general dont do much to improve my perceptions of humanity as a whole. This of course is why I am deeply cynical and somewhat misanthropic.



Russ said:


> See thats partially the reason why I got away from the Otherkin crowd which I was originally part of. I can accept the possibility that I may have been an animal in past life but I saw too many either in the FYIAD mode too stuck to the "good old days" and not making any use of the knowledge they clain to have.


You know, I find it ironic, that for all those that can find something to criticise otherkin/dragonkin for, and for those who like to rubbish their beliefs.. some of the most popular 'dragons' out there, some of the 'celebrities' in the fandom, are dragonkin themselves


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm human, I mean every time I look in the mirror and down at myself I see that I am.  Even though it's fun pretending to be something else online, I'll never be anything else offline.


----------



## Marie (May 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I consider myself spiritually a canine, mentally and physically a human. I consider myself a canine trapped in a human body. Humans are ugly IMO.


 
this means you find dogs attractive, rite


----------



## Calibrius133701 (May 22, 2009)

KitXune said:


> ERROR, ERROR, DOES NOT COMPUTE!!
> 
> Which is it?  I know other theists who believe in evolution, but frankly, I don't see how one reconciles having been created by a deity with having evolved from an ape.


Having evolved from an ape, we'd still have to be created by a God.
DOES COMPUTE?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 23, 2009)

I'm human, but I just wish I wasn't.


----------



## Attaman (May 24, 2009)

Carenath said:


> For my part.. I have plenty of examples of how 'horrible' humanity is, and my present experiences with people in general dont do much to improve my perceptions of humanity as a whole. This of course is why I am deeply cynical and somewhat misanthropic.


  Fair enough, bad experiences can lead to bad views.  Don't allow you to dislike humans for that, shouldn't allow people to dislike Furries / Hobbies / Religions / Politicians / Etc. either because they had bad experiences with them.


> You know, I find it ironic, that for all those that can find something to criticize humanity for, and for those who like to rubbish their activities.. some of the most popular 'humans' out there, some of the 'models' in the species, are respectable themselves


Look how a few word changes can make what you say apply to humanity though.

But then, I'm biased for humanity.


----------



## sparx (May 24, 2009)

everyone's so serious here. flaming, cut downs, sarcasm (not even in a good way ) who cares what someone pretends to be/believes they are. unless they're directly bothering you in RL, don't worry about it. 

we all have a different believe of what's considered normal. to believe that you're something other than human, in my books, is fine. i would even consider it normal.

we spend a great deal of our lives using our imagination, thinking up things that are impossible 'just for the sake of it', if someone chooses to live that dream, then all the power to them, they took imagination to the next step.

I myself do realise that im human, however, i tend to lean very far away from human ideals, and habits. so to consider myself a fox would be a bonus. i live human, wishing i could live as something else, im sure everyone has wished they were something else at one point in their life.

- a poor, beaten child wishes they were rich, happy, and loved

- someone born with a disability can live life pretending they're no different than anyone else

why is this any different?


----------



## Attaman (May 24, 2009)

sparx said:


> why is this any different?


Because some people wish they weren't human for all the wrong reasons.

"I would have such an easy life if not a human!" Is, for the most part, false.  The few animals that have 'easy' lives also have the most boring.  Do you want to be a Sea Sponge?  Or a Hydra?

"Humans suck" is not a good argument, as many of the points are easy to counter and eventually come down to "Humans should be held to higher standards than animals"... which then makes one wonder how a species that is expected to have higher standards than animals is worse than animals.  

"Because I want to have [x] / [y] / [z]" leads to the issue of what someone would be giving up to have that?  Want the super smell of a dog?  Have fun missing some of the colors.  Reptile's scales?  Hope you didn't like the cold.  

The main problem is just people having skewed views of how being inhuman would play out.  They tend to ignore all the penalties / brush them off, while looking only at the positive.  Some people try to work around this by taking fictional animals that have the benefits of both worlds... but then comes the issue that you're wishing (or, in some people's cases, believe that) you're a thing that doesn't even exist.  Which can lead to pretty bad cases of escapism.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Fair enough, bad experiences can lead to bad views.  Don't allow you to dislike humans for that, shouldn't allow people to dislike Furries / Hobbies / Religions / Politicians / Etc. either because they had bad experiences with them.
> 
> Look how a few word changes can make what you say apply to humanity though.
> 
> But then, I'm biased for humanity.



I think we all are a bit biased, but at the same time we still have our perception on how humanity "sucks" with experience.

I share some of Canerath's misanthropic views, but I do not let it stop me. Not my issue to worry how humans are selfish, greedy, Subjective, blind and bloodthirsty animals....but we humans as a whole has done a lot of good things.


----------



## Human (May 24, 2009)

Like a dog wouldn't kick another dog's ass just for peeing on his tree or sticking his face in the other's food bowl?
No people are the only ones that are ever mean to each other...


----------

